# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  ¿El huevo o la gallina?

## ignoto

Estaba reflexionando sobre la conveniencia de trabajar primero en el hilo conductor de un espectáculo y "dejar salir" al personaje después cuando me surgió una idea.

La mayoría de los magos buscan su personaje primero y, en segundo lugar, adaptan los juegos a él.

¿Nadie de los que optan por esa opción a sentido nunca la necesidad de contar algo que ese personaje no puede comunicar?
¿No os gustaría trabajar con más de un personaje?

----------


## Némesis

De hecho, puede que incluso la vía que apuntas sea un poco más "sencilla"... En el sentido de que crear un personaje de cero es muy complicado.

----------


## ignoto

Sin embargo parece que la mayoría de los magos optan por el camino difícil.
Aunque, eso si, lo simplifican al máximo (muchos de ellos, no todos).

Casi que me parece muy sencillo si quiero transmitir la magia de la aparición de un dragón, situar mi personaje como un ser de fantasía. Por contra, encuentro tremendamente difícil comprarme el juego de "la aparición del dragón" y hacerlo a pelo vestido con mi traje fucsia y mi chistera verde.
Que si, son muy llamativos pero un ropaje estrafalario no hace a un personaje.
Un personaje tiene un nombre, un carácter, una forma de hablar...
Así, el mago Ignoto es malhumorado, malvado y aterrador mientras que el elfo (su nombre es impronunciable) es el arquetipo del contraugusto pero sin nariz.

¿Cuantos os preocupáis del carácter del personaje?
Lo más normal cuando pregunto es que me digan "es mi 'yo' mago". En realidad lo que quieren decir es: "Ni me he planteado dotarlo de personalidad propia ni me importa lo que quieres decir, tío plasta".

Quizás todo variaría si se escuchasen contar una historia que no cuadra con su personalidad.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

si ignoto es muy dificil llegar al equilibrio entre actor y magia.

pero creo que eso va de la mano, con el tiempo perfeccionas tu magia y tu estilo personal, lamentablemente he visto muchas copias de otros magos,

pero llegar a ser original, o sentir comodo con tu personaje y que tu magia reflege eso.

Yo en realiad tengo un solo personaje, pero que en el shows muestra dos polos, la comedia y la seriedad, puede ser un comico con chistes tontos y absurdos o puede contar palabras de un gran profundiad,
entonces llega el moemnto que el espectador esta siempre espectante con el que dire, si sera una locura o si sera algo emotivo, entonces los chistes sorprenden por ser poco predesibles, y lo que parece que fue un chiste resulta ser una gran reflexion.

Pero el estilo personal es todo, personaje,gag, tecnica, todo.

La unica forma de pulirlo es actuando y actuando, cuando ves como responde tu publico a siertas cosas como, efectos gag etc, vas notando que es lo que suma y que no, entonces vas formando tu shows, tu estilo y tu rutina.

y creo lo mas importante, te hace sentir comodo a la hora de actuar y sobre todo difrutar lo que haces y no sufrir lo que haces.

----------


## Moñiño

Yo de momento y como quien dice, siendo novato, pero con un show ya creado y estructurado, puedo decir que actuando he ido probando varios matices en el personaje y el mismo me ha dicho cuales deshechar. 
Esta claro que aun no esta definido, esta creandose a mi me gusta dormirme pensando en que esta naciendo y que como tal ira creciendo y cambiando, como nos pasa a nosotros mismos y que en base a las experiencias que viva (tanto el como yo) ira definiendo su forma de ser.
Tambien te dire, que ahora mi personaje busca juegos que van con el, descartando otros que no, como casi todos los magos, pero mi yo, que en su dia se maravillo con algo y ha deseado hacer lo mismo, le he forzado en algunos caso a adoptar una personalidad para poder realizar ese algo que ahora mismo no parece pegarle. (Anda que no me he comido el coco por encabezonarme en querer hacer un efecto y no saber como encajarlo en el show o el personaje)

Resultado?  Equilibrado, unos juegos han gustado y ya son de él, otros no y estanen venta y otros estan a "examen". Sigo ademas el consejo que me dio un dia cierto "Elfo" (O fue un mago algo alicado y disparatado??) que me dijo que si no me iba un juego, lo aparcara, lo cogiera por otro angulo y estudiara y pensara sobre el y si definitivamente era un NO que lo aparcara, pero que siempre les diera una segunda oportunidad.
Asi mi personaje ha guardado juegos en el baul mas de un año, hasta que por esas vivencias de la vida desde su nacimiento y con su desarrollo, ha encontrado la forma de hacerle un hueco.

Por eso soy partidario de la magia argumentada y enlazada de los efectos. Veo magos haciendo un juego como los aros chinos y pasando a otro como por ejemplo la bolsa y el huevo sin mas ni mas y me puede gustar como lo hacen, ser buenos tecnicamente, pero mi personaje, sabe en el fondo de si mismo, que eso no es lo suyo, que lo suyo es esa magia pero vestida de otra forma, Por eso estudia y estudia, piensa y piensa y se lleva montones de disgustos cuando las cosas no toman el camino que el desea, pero cuando lo hacen, tiene algo propio. Es lo mismo que hacen otros magos, pero diferente. Lleva su personalidad. Mi personaje ha ganado en personalidad.  Asi la rutina de bolsa y huevo por seguir con el ejemplo (como elementos principales, pues hay mas cosas magicas "No previstas por el publico" que no son todo el rato una bolsa y un huevo que aparece y desaparece de la misma), se ha convertido en una rutina con una bolsa y un huevo de mas de 10 min con su historia narrada, gags......, con tan pocos puntos en comun con la idea base original que ya ni siquiera mi personaje la llama la rutina de la bolsa y el huevo y es tan diferente y fresca para los padres que ya han visto a otro mago hacer la rutina de siempre, que me lo comentan, lo diferente que es y lo que les ha gustado (o no?) con respecto a la que vieron tiempo a.

Asi que en resumen, creo que no hay que cambiar al personaje, sino darle las herramientas, ponerlo a estudiar, para que al final consiga ese resultado que el yo real busca. No se rinde en decir, "Esto yo no lo hare nunca". Lo cambia por un "Yo no lo hare asi. Lo hare de esta otra manera".

Salutres

----------


## DRAKONIS

En realidad es un poco de cada cosa, la misma creatividad te puede llevar por el camino de la dicotomia, todo depende de como lo presentes.

Es cuestión de mucha practica y estudio hasta descubrir nuestra propia particularidad, y la manera como mejor nos queda cada juego.

Es posible que algo tan sencillo como "Moneda en la Botella" llegue a convertirse en un Matrix, en una Multiplicación o Reproducción, y finalmente regreses al tema de la botella desapareciendola y transformando la moneda en un mágico talismán oriental...

Si hilas los juegos, en diferentes ambientes psicológicos y con diferentes personajes, puedes Ver que tanto la Gallina como el Huevo son uno solo...

Ultimamente estoy trabajando con trucos de Celulares y pre-grabaciones que obvio no revelare públicamente, pero lo manifiesto para que veamos que todo esta en imaginar y plasmar en perfecto equilibrio...

Bueno?, si? aló?, quien es?
*R.* _Soy  Drakonis, Amigo ocupo un Mago, usted puede ayudarme?,_ 
Si, en que puedo servirle, para que ocupas un mago?...
*R.*_ Para desaparecerme a mi mismo..._
(Acto final, cuelgo el teléfono....) Bueno, no fue tan difícil...

Saludos

----------


## rubiales

> ......La mayoría de los magos buscan su personaje primero y, en segundo lugar, adaptan los juegos a él.....


¡Juas! Imagino que estas de coña Ignoto, quizá la frase correcta sea:

_"La Mayoria de los magos NO  buscan su personaje, ni adaptan los juegos a él"_

Yo el más del 90% de los magos que conozco, no tiene ni tan siquiera personalidad.

----------


## ignoto

Hombre, no quería yo ser tan brusco pero va a ser que tienes más razón que un santo.

----------


## ignoto

Por cierto, acaba de escribir un mago que representa el paradigma de un personaje finamente trabajado.
Desde el sombrero hasta la mesa redonda pasando por la baraja española, el cuidado acento y hasta la camisa.

Si más gente tomara ejemplo verían que crear un personaje no consiste en comprarse una chistera verde fosforito, un frac a lunares y memorizar una docena de chistes de los libros de Aldo Colombini.

----------


## ignoto

-El caso es que un personaje tiene un nombre, que puede coincidir con el del mago o no.
-El personaje tiene un carácter que puede coincidir con el del mago o variar algo (es realmente difícil variar mucho en este aspecto).
-El personaje tiene unas apetencias sexuales que pueden coincidir con las del mago o no (algún mago conozo que dejó de ser mujeriego al casarse y tener hijos mientras que su personaje pierde más aceite que un 600 sin tapón del cárter).
-El personaje tiene un estilo de vestir que puede coincidir con el del mago o no.
-El personaje será gracioso o no independientemente de que el mago lo sea.
-El personaje, en fin, es el personaje y el mago es el mago.

Diferenciarlos no es necesariamente fácil.

Pero vamos, esto no es más que una serie de opiniones totalmente discutibles.

----------


## rubiales

Pues eso, el camino a llegar creo que no es lo importante aqui Ignoto, si no ser conscientes de que hay que llegar. Ya sea en una, u otra forma.

.

----------


## ignoto

Ese es el objeto principal de este hilo.

----------


## magobernal

pues yo creo que la mayoria de los magos si que tienen personalidad.

Nadie que yo conozca ha leido un libro, ha acabado haiendo los juegos con la misma personalidad que el autor.

todos adaptamos ligeramente los juegos, auque no se note mucho.

Mi personalidad es comica, y eso para mi significa, meter de vez en cuando algun chiste al juego, alguna gracia y ya, no creo que haga falta hacer que el espectador se muera de risa.

p.d. creo que la magia se adapta a la personalidad del mago

----------


## ignoto

> pues yo creo que la mayoria de los magos si que tienen personalidad.
> 
> Nadie que yo conozca ha leido un libro, ha acabado haiendo los juegos con la misma personalidad que el autor.
> 
> todos adaptamos ligeramente los juegos, auque no se note mucho.
> 
> Mi personalidad es comica, y eso para mi significa, meter de vez en cuando algun chiste al juego, alguna gracia y ya, no creo que haga falta hacer que el espectador se muera de risa.
> 
> p.d. creo que la magia se adapta a la personalidad del mago


¿Para qué vamos a filosofar sobre la personalidad espectacular si resulta que era tan sencillo?

¡A la **erda los tomos de teoría mágica!

----------


## magobernal

lo ue queria decir, es que al realizar un juego, todos los magos expresan sentimientos (que son propios de su personalidad)

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> lo ue queria decir, es que al realizar un juego, todos los magos expresan sentimientos (que son propios de su personalidad)


Estas muy equivocado, quizas es es lo que tendria que ser, o lo que se ve en los grandes magos.

Pero muchos, muchos magos, copian todo, presentacion chistes, todo, hastas las palabras.

----------


## magobernal

> Estas muy equivocado, quizas es es lo que tendria que ser, o lo que se ve en los grandes magos.
> 
> Pero muchos, muchos magos, copian todo, presentacion chistes, todo, hastas las palabras.


eso si es verdad, pero si yo copiase el juego de Rene ¨no se puede hacer mas lento¨, en el siguiente juego mantendria esa personalidad, no empezaria ha hacer un juego de tamariz. 
esta claro, no creo que halla gene que haga eso ¿no?

----------


## Magnano

parece mentira pero si que la hay

----------


## b12jose

> pero si yo copiase el juego de Rene ¨no se puede hacer mas lento¨, en el siguiente juego mantendria esa personalidad, no empezaria ha hacer un juego de tamariz


Yo creo que ese es el problema ... porq copiamos los juegos, hay millones de formas de presentar un juego, por muy clásico que sea y adaptarlo a tu personalidad, no adaptar tu personalidad a la del juego ... Tú mismo lo has dicho, luego mantendrías esa personalidad, pero esa no es tu personalidad, es la personalidad de otro, es la magia de otro ...

Además menudo ejemplo, como "copiar", "imitar" un juego de Lavand, es su magia, sus pausas .. su acento argentino (estoy seguro que con mi acento granaino por mucho que quiera ... no transmitiría lo mismo) es su magia, su personalidad ... Yo tendré mi magia, mi personalidad aunque no se acerque a la suya, por lo menos es ... soy yo. 

¿No es posible llevar los clásicos a nuestra ...? Esto ... no se como acabar la pregunta, a nuestra personalidad, a nuestra forma de hacer magia ...  Creo que es la única forma de poder llegar a ser autenticos magos.

Saludos

pd.- dcmoreno, totalmente de acuerdo contigo, además tu firma me parece sublime  :Wink1:

----------


## magobernal

eso si lo he visto alguna vez, gente que les pides un juego y te hacen uno plagiando todo, desde los chistes hasta el acento :Eek1:

----------


## Magnano

gracias por el cumplido
la verdad es que al ver lo bien que queda presentado un juego por uno de los grandes es muy fácil caer en la tentación de imitarlo para que te quede igual. Pero por mucho que nos esforcemos no nos va a salir igual ni mucho menos, no somos nosotros mismos haciendo un juegos tal y como lo vemos.
A lo que voy, al principio en los inicios es inevitable copiar, es como una fase del aprendizaje, pero esto se ha de tener en cuenta, saber que es una simple fase, el problema es cuando la gente se estanca y no supera esa fase de copia y se queda ahi...

----------


## S. Alexander

Pues sinceramente, mi personaje soy yo mismo, tanto cuando lo hice en el escenario como cuando actúo a pie de calle (es cierto que mi "yo" del escenario estaba ensayado, pero era mi propia personalidad la que se reflejaba). Además, con la poca experiencia que he adquirido este año y medio (o algo más, no lo sé, no lo voy contando), he confeccionado mi propia rutina con un juego de tamariz para comenzar y dos juegos míos, pero siempre presentándolo como yo mismo soy y como yo mismo lo he confeccionado...

Ahora bien, conozco a cuatro magos personalmente: 

Mi padre, ex mago, que también era él mismo y se preparaba una presentación inédita y original.

X, que realiza cartomagia con su propia personalidad PERO con una presentación improvisada o aprendida DE MEMORIA, PALABRA POR PALABRA.

Y, que siempre con juegos al estilo americano (abusando de los DL, TL y Enf) improvisa (si esque presenta) sus juegos.

Estoy con vosotros, hay una grave deficiencia tanto en el personaje que algunos nisiquiera tienen, como en las presentaciones y los plagios.

----------


## Coloclom

que tal si nos quedamos los pezqueñines a un lado y dejamos que los grandes continúen con un hilo que podría haber sido un gran hilo?

Da igual, ya lo hemos jodido y no creo que sigan aportando, así que fiesta!!

Habéis visto la última película de Tarzán? La recomiendo.

Pd: me encanta la tarta de queso con arándanos.

(No va para todos, pero a ver si alguien lo capta...)

----------


## rubiales

Mañana seguimos hablando, es un tema interesante y hoy ando liado.

----------


## Iban

Coño, pues sácate la sota de bastos de la boca, y ponte a esto...

----------


## rubiales

Casi ningún mago, tiene una personalidad clara y definida, son poco aquellos que la poseen, en el caso de la magia los podemos contar con los dedos de las manos; Rene Lavand, Luís Piedrahita, Juan Tamariz (aunque este último a sido tan imitado, que incluso él mismo no parece original y personal) Anthony Blake, etc.… son algunos de los pocos magos con una personalidad clara y definida.


Juan Tamariz

Todos los libros de magia nos recomiendan; *“Se tú mismo”…,* bien de acuerdo, pero; ¿Cómo se es uno mismo? Y esto no pasa sólo entre los magos, pasa entorno a cualquier persona del planeta, sea cual fuere su credo, profesión o religión. Casi nadie hoy día tiene personalidad, parecemos todos colones unos de otros. Según nuestras edades o estratos sociales somos de una u otra forma. ¿Por qué pasa esto? Hace poco nos daba la respuesta el escritor Jorge Bucay, quién decía:


_“Imaginaos que tenéis un hijo, y como su padre/madre que sois, lo queréis tanto, que queréis protegerlo de todo mal, entonces como quieres protegerlo de todo mal y tú sabes, que el mundo esta rodeado de alguna gente que es difícil y complicada, entonces tu, le vas enseñando a ese niño como tiene que ser para que todo el mundo lo quiera; lo enseñas a portarse bien, a no hacerse pipi, ha hacerlo en el water, a lavarse las manos, a peinarse bien, a no hacerse caca encima…lo enseñas a escribir con la mano derecha y no con la izquierda, que es lo que a él le viene bien y le enseñas a no decir lo que realmente quiere decir, a no comer lo que a el realmente le gusta comer y a no vestirse como le gustaría… y el entonces crece en este contexto, en el que tú, que eres su padre/madre adorada lo ha criado..., después; de grande, llega a un foro y pregunta ¿Y porque nos cuesta tanto ser uno mismo?”_


Jorge Bucay

Esto ya nos pasa en la vida diaria, pero en ella no nos viene tan mal, ya que gracias a ella conseguimos pasar “desapercibidos” no nos vamos creando enemigos por doquier, por decir lo que pensamos, ni nos miran mal por vestir cómo queremos. Pero en la escena es muy distinto, en la escena, lo que prima es la persona que esta sobre las tablas. Si tú no interesas a tú público, a tú público no le interesará los que hagas. Sin embargo, si le interesas tú como persona, da igual que no sepas técnicas complicadas, ni teorías mágicas, ni pollas en vinagre ¡Querrán verte! (¡¡Grande Magic Andréu o Montty!!). Porque no hay nada en esta vida más interesante que otra persona, pero claro, una persona, con una personalidad clara y definida, no una persona más. 

Fijaros en alguno de los grandes humoristas españoles que han triunfado en el mundo artístico; Tip y Coll, Eugenio, Faemino y Cansado, Pedro Reyes, Pepe Villuela, etc.… (¡Juas! No veas si estoy desactualizado, como se nota que hace años que no veo asiduamente la televisión). Todos ellos, tenían una personalidad fácilmente distinguible del resto, eso los hacía únicos e interesantes y eso es lo que los lanzo a la fama. Lo mismo pasa con los magos.

Entonces, sabiendo ya que nuestra personalidad está ahí, en algún lugar de nuestro interior y que la gente cuando subes a un escenario esta dispuesta a aceptarte tal y como tú te muestres, hay que intentar sacar nuestra personalidad y proyectarla hacia fuera, intentando teatralizarla lo más posible, para que sea más fácil el que le llegue a nuestros espectadores. Para ello, hay una serie de ejercicios que podemos hacer. Eso si antes de nada sería bueno el hacernos un examen a nosotros mismos para saber cómo somos realmente, os propongo unas preguntas y respondéroslas sinceramente.


1.- ¿Estoy contento con mi vida? ¿Por qué?
2.- ¿Tengo una profesión, porqué elegí esa profesión, por qué no otra?
3.- ¿Tengo o he tenido pareja? ¿Por qué?
4.- ¿Mis puntos débiles? ¿Por qué?
5.- ¿Mis puntos fuertes? ¿Por qué?
6.- ¿Por qué quiero ser mago?
7.- ¿Dónde pretendo llegar en la magia?
8.- ¿Qué pretendo comunicar?
9.- ¿Qué me interesa en la vida?
10.- ¿Qué necesito en mi vida?
11.- ¿Qué cosas están bien en mi vida?
12.- ¿Qué quiero hacer en mi vida?
13.- ¿Qué cosas quiero resaltar sobre mí?
14.- ¿Cómo puedo hacerlo?

Esto nos dará una base donde empezar a construir nuestra personalidad. Hay que hacerse estas preguntas de forma objetiva, no nos auto engañemos. Así, sabido esto, podemos saber cual de los aspectos de nuestra personalidad debemos resaltar para llegar mejor a la gente y resultarles más interesantes.

Ahora debemos utilizar las armas disponibles para comunicar quienes y cómo somos. Os dejo el trabajo desarrollado en mi propia persona.


Foto tomada durante el Nacional de Barakaldo de 2005, realizando las Navajas.

*La Vestimenta**:* Debemos utilizar una ropa adecuada a nuestra personalidad, una ropa que diga quiénes somos incluso antes de abrir la boca. En una primera impresión, el habito si hace al monje. Si yo quiero hacer notar que soy una persona chapada a la antigua, amante de los tiempos añejos, de la cultura popular, del sur del sur, amante de las fiestas como la Feria del Vino Fino o de la Primavera, de los toros, el flamenco.., pues usaré zapatos de vestir, pantalones de pinzas, camisas anchas y coloridas, pañuelo al cuello y sombrero mascota.

*El Vocabulario:* Así como la ropa tiene que adecuarse a nuestra personalidad, también nuestro vocabulario a de acompañar a lo que queramos transmitir. Si quiero trasmitir cercanía, ternura, una cierta melancolía, populismo del sur, etc.… debo desterrar palabras entreveradas o técnicas, no debo disimular mi acento, si no exagerarlo y debo utilizar términos en desuso y dichos populares.

*Forma de ser:* Tengo que elegir charlas y efectos acordes con aquello que soy o quiero transmitir, no pudiendo soltar gag indiscriminadamente. Soy un tipo gordo sin complejos, así que chistes del tipo; “Mi idea de una dieta equilibrada, es tener un potaje de garbanzos con pringá en cada mano” o “Soy un hombre hecho a si mismo; lo que nunca tuve claro es…, cuando debía parar”, me vienen al pelo o algunos chistes sobre mi acento o mis costumbres. 

*Forma de estar:* Si quiero transmitir que soy una persona tranquila, muy tranquila, relajada…, a la que le resbalan los problemas, que todo lo toma con buen humor y para él que todo el mundo es un amigo..., debemos transmitirlo. Por ello intentaré estar sentado la mayor parte del tiempo, si es posible reclinado hacia atrás en el asiento, con las piernas abiertas, los brazos dejados caer sobre la mesa. Cuando este de pie, no daré grandes carreras, andaré despacio, parsimonioso, miraré bien a todos y cada uno, sin prisas, con pausas…

*Elementos:* Los elementos a usar también, como no, tienen gran importancia. Baraja de cartas; ¡Española! ¡La de toda la vida! ¡La del bar!.., si, si, esa que usaba tu abuelo para echarse un Mús con los amiguetes. Por que eso es lo que busco transmitir, lo de aquí, lo de antaño…, por ello si voy a hacer una rutina de cubiletes, no cogeré los de cobre, ni los de aluminio, si no los de jugar a los dados, pero no esos de plástico modernos ¡No! ¡Los de cuero!, esos hechos en Ubrique con piel de toro. Que necesito una navaja para un juego, nada de mariposas ni esas mariconadas, una de 7 piñones ¡A lo Curro Jiménez! Y monedas, de las de a Duros, ¿Que coño es esa moda de los euros? Yo con veinte duros me tomaba una coca cola, ahora me cuesta un euro con cincuenta céntimos ¡¡Casi sesenta duros!! ¡Referéndum de vuelta a la peseta, ya!



*Técnicas:* Como persona gustosa de jugar en el bar mi mús o mi ronda, he de mezclar en las manos por arrastre ¡Mi abuelo jamás mezclaría a la americana sobre la mesa y menos aún haría una terminación en cascada! ¿Florituras? ¡Mariconadas! La baraja tocarla cuanto menos mejor..., pa no cansarme…es que uno se estresa tan rápido…así que cuantas más técnicas desde la mesa mejor; empalmes, cambios de cartas, dobles, etc. Y si no las hay, se inventan y punto.

Todas estas cosas, condicionaran tu magia. En mi caso, me olvido de efectos de rojas y negras, ¡Al carajo el fuera de este mundo! ¡Con lo bueno que es! Nada del ni ciego ni tonto, ni del Agua y Aceite y así cientos más. Y las Mnemónicas existentes ¡No sirven!.., yo sólo tengo 40 cartas ¿Y los principios matemáticos? A modificarlos tocan y cartas trucadas… ¿Cartas qué?

Pero son estos condicionantes, lo que dotaran sin embargo a tu magia de algo único y especial. Así que; “Se tú mismo” si aún no lo entendistes, si quieres te lo digo en ingles:




*PD:* Nadie dijo que fuera un camino fácil.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Ribuales, un gran placer leer un comentario asi, gracias por darle altura a este hilo.



Y la verdad NADA ES FACIL EN EL CAMINO DEL ARTE, NADA.

Un gran abrazo
Ezequiel.

----------


## Ming

Gracias  :Smile1:

----------


## rubiales

Aún no acabe, mañana más.

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Te doy toda la razón con este comentario.
Me has hecho reflexionar sobre qué hacía mal y cómo es de importante el estado de ánimo tuyo para el público. (cosas mias) jeje

Saludos!

----------


## rubiales

Otra cosilla que quería comentar sobre esto de la personalidad y el personaje, es que si no se es profesional y por tanto nuestro público habitual son familiares y amigos, no podemos cimentar nuestro personaje/personalidad sobre cualquier forma de ser, si no que deberá salir de la propia. De otra manera, no tendremos ninguna credibilidad en nuestro entorno.

Para ello, hemos de coger nuestra propia personalidad, resaltar algunas características y minimizar otras que nos interesen menos, de esta forma aquellos que te conocen perfectamente te aceptaran en esa nueva faceta de mago y no les parecerás un sicótico ni nada por el estilo. En definitiva tenemos que armonizar nuestro yo mago, con nuestro yo diario.

----------


## ddeckmann

> En definitiva tenemos que armonizar nuestro yo mago, con nuestro yo diario.


Definitivamente. Estoy actualmente estudiando en Brasil en el area de antropologia y para mi tesis estoy realizando un trabajo llamado "Magia Secular: la mascara y la performance", que será talvez el primer trabajo academico sobre magia que realizamos. 

Y ese es un punto importantisimo que voy a resaltar, que llamo de mascara; todo mago tiene una mascara, la mascara del mago. Hay gente que simplemente dice "yo soy yo mismo cuando actuo"... sin embargo sabe los momentos exactos para realizar pases y palabras/gestos/etc para misdirection... Está actuando... y eso no es lo mismo que ser uno mismo. El clásico del impromptu tan cobrado aqui en america latina: "si eres mago pues haz algo, AHORA, aqui tienes 2 monedas y una cuchara, sorprendenos"... Estar preparados con unos ases en la manga (metaforicamente, o sea, algunos numeros) es tener la mascara lista para cualquier momento.

en resumen, no existe eso de ser uno mismo, a menos que realmente tengas poderes! todos encarnamos un papel, que a veces, es el de ser uno mismo, como minimo.

----------


## rubiales

Espero que tu tesis no sea copiar el estudio sobre las Mascaras de la personalidad de Jeff McBride. 

Por otro lado, SI puedes ser tú mismo, jugando a tener poderes ¡Claro que no tengo poderes! y lo digo antes de empezar cada actuación, lo mio es todo truco ¿Y qué? Jamás se me ocurriría ni tan siquiera insinuar que tengo poderes, es como poco, un insulto a la inteligencia de nuestros espectadores.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Rubiales, tu no habiás leído el hilo donde me identificaba, pero yo no me habia leido el post 26 que escribiste sobre como construiste tu personaje.

Una lección maravillosa.

Tendremos que re-leer más los hilos. Nos perdemos cosas de mucho interés.

----------


## ddeckmann

> Espero que tu tesis no sea copiar el estudio sobre las Mascaras de la personalidad de Jeff McBride. 
> 
> Por otro lado, SI puedes ser tú mismo, jugando a tener poderes ¡Claro que no tengo poderes! y lo digo antes de empezar cada actuación, lo mio es todo truco ¿Y qué? Jamás se me ocurriría ni tan siquiera insinuar que tengo poderes, es como poco, un insulto a la inteligencia de nuestros espectadores.



Hmm, claro que no voy a copiar a nadie, la academia es mucho mas exigente, sin menospreciar a las filosofeadas de Jeff Mcbride... Despues de todo, se trata de ver al arte desde el foco cientifico... Aunque en realidad me parecio medio preconceptuoso decirle a alguien "espero que no copies"... enfin espero que haya sido con buenas intenciones...

"SI puedes ser tu mismo, jugando a tener poderes" ... Nosotros actuamos como si tuvieramos poderes... NO jugamos. SI fuera solo un juego, no existirian nervios ni necesitariamos misdirection y muchas otras cosas mas... claro que puedes tener un numero automatizado y por tanto realizarlo sin pensar lo que te daria la libertad de "jugar". Desde mi punto de vista, actuar es la palabra que viene antes que nada...

----------


## Iban

Magionetas preguntaron esto mismo el sábado en la gala de la tarde.

La respuseta de los niños del público fue instantánea y mayoritariamente: "La GALLINAAAAAA..".

----------


## CleHle

hmmmmm la respuesta es... iban! salió iban! y de ahí se consiguió el huevo!

----------


## rubiales

> Hmm, claro que no voy a copiar a nadie, la academia es mucho mas exigente, sin menospreciar a las filosofeadas de Jeff Mcbride... Despues de todo, se trata de ver al arte desde el foco cientifico... Aunque en realidad me parecio medio preconceptuoso decirle a alguien "espero que no copies"... enfin espero que haya sido con buenas intenciones...


El Arte y la Ciencia son puntos muy dispares, esperaremos con impaciencia vuestro estudio. 





> "SI puedes ser tu mismo, jugando a tener poderes" ... Nosotros actuamos como si tuvieramos poderes... NO jugamos. SI fuera solo un juego, no existirian nervios ni necesitariamos misdirection y muchas otras cosas mas... claro que puedes tener un numero automatizado y por tanto realizarlo sin pensar lo que te daria la libertad de "jugar". Desde mi punto de vista, actuar es la palabra que viene antes que nada...


Pues que quieres que te diga artista (o cientifico  :Smile1: ) no creo que nadie debiese salir a un escenario y en lugar de "jugar" en el, tubiese que estar pendiente de las misdirecciones, de las tecnicas, etc... 

Cuando uno se sube a un escenario, ha de pasar igual que cuando andamos. De forma que, no tenemos que pensar "Ahora avanzo el pie derecho...ahora el izquierdo", etc.  A de pasar lo mismo con nuestros juegos, se a de salir a escena y "jugar".

Para todo lo demas, ya estubieron los años de ensayo.

----------


## rubiales

Otra de las cosas a tener en cuenta a la hora de trabajar tu personalidad, son los distintos estados de la misma. No puedes actuar igual en una sesión infantil que en una sala de fiestas, para saber como abordar esta parte, me limitaré a traducir parte de un articulo teórico de Jeff McBride y Todd Karr.



LA MULTIPLES MASCARAS DE JEFF McBRIDE


Pensamientos mágicos y meditaciones


por Jeff McBride y Todd Karr


Siempre hemos oído: “Se tu mismo, sé tu mismo. Sé natural. Encuentra el carácter que se adapta a ti”

Esto es una simplificación de la condición humana, porque nosotros somos realmente muchos tipos diferentes. Y opino que la forma en que nos vemos nosotros mismos no es necesariamente la forma en que otros nos ven en todo momento, y esto cambia dependiendo del contexto en que nos encontremos.

Una persona puede ser “papá” para sus niños; y “un niño dulce” para su mujer; en la oficina ser el “Sr. Johnson” para la secretaria, pero será “J.J.” para su jefe; y él será “El gran J.” para sus compañeros del equipo de béisbol.

*Máscaras*



Un mago típico a “tiempo parcial” puede usar diferentes personas. En latín “persona” significa “máscara”. Y eso es la raíz de una persona.... ¡Una máscara!

Pienso que un mago puede acceder a diferentes personas dependiendo del contexto en que se encuentre. Un experimentado mago todo terreno, hoy puede ser llamado para hacer una actuación para niños en una fiesta familiar, y no es propio que él haga para ellos su número de Sala de Fiestas. De forma que debe ser capaz de adaptarse a esta otra persona.

La mayoría de los magos todo terreno tienen un número de magia de cerca, pero este no será adecuado para hacer que una función de escena sea más larga, si es que tiene que alargar una. Hay veces que vas a presentar un acto mental, en ese caso no encaja el charlatán rápido y adulador que presenta magia de cerca en una fiesta.

Los magos pueden desarrollar estos aspectos diferentes de ellos mismos, no ser siempre un único carácter. Por ejemplo, durante muchos anos, pensé que yo tenía sólo un carácter, simplemente esa especie de surrealista, un tipo de artista de vanguardia. Y cuanto más he interactuado en lo que mucha gente llama “el mundo real”, he comenzado a encontrar que aquel carácter estaba fuera de contexto si no estaba, durante un corto periodo de tiempo, en el escenario de una Sala de Fiestas o de un teatro.

Esa máscara era solamente apropiada para llevarla durante ciertas ocasiones. Y yo tenía un carácter muy definido, mucho más definido que lo que tenía la mayoría de los magos, pero al mismo tiempo, esa máscara me limitaba el rango de experiencias vitales donde yo quería presentar mi magia. Por lo tanto, la obra “El hombre atrapado en la mascara” es más que una metáfora al crear un carácter o si no se es capaz de acceder solamente a una clase de energía mágica para ser capaz de interactuar con la gente.

*Andando hacia delante*



Alejándome intencionadamente de una sola persona y poniéndome en diferentes contextos donde yo no me sentía confortable y estaba fuera de lugar, pude dejar que otros aspectos de mi personalidad emergiesen para aquellas situaciones. Nunca hubiese pensado en llamar a mi magia “trucos” y ser un muchacho parlanchín haciendo magia de cerca, pero hay circunstancias que piden esto. La persona hacedora de trucos es la persona mas apropiada para colarse dentro cuando ese es el estereotipo que tiene la mayoría de la gente de este tipo de actuaciones, por ejemplo en la atmósfera de un restaurante o de un bar.

Esto puede ser una aproximación cómoda para obtener su interés y para colocarlos conmigo sobre mi alfombra mágica. Y entonces, yo puedo dejar que otra persona emerja, y entonces paso a un entretenimiento más psíquico y al mentalismo, o a obras que requieren un poco más de enfoque y atención, con las que ciertamente yo no hubiese podido comenzar.

Durante el curso de una actuación impromptu, puedo comenzar como un hacedor de trucos, y luego cambiar a un papel de mago y hacer un efecto fuerte de magia dramática; y luego, después que aquello haya calado, puedo cambiar a mi máscara de oráculo y hacer un efecto más profundo y más psíquico, para acabar, como final de una gran y chocante actuación de magia. Y luego puedo simplemente sentarme con mi público y dejar que ellos me cuenten sus historias, y yo puedo tomar la actitud de contar historias no haciendo apenas magia y simplemente contar las mejores historias que sé para la gente que esta allí.

*Escapando*



Opino que los magos de hoy a menudo encuentran un estrecho nicho donde “ser” una sola cosa, y un nicho puede ser muy restrictivo y limitado. Ya la palabra implica eso. Yo estoy pensando en ampliar mi magia, no en estrecharla, y en ampliar mi área de experiencias, como opuesto a encontrar un estrecho nicho que me sea adecuado.

No hay simplemente una cosa por la que tú estás buscando. Hay muchas cosas a buscar. En la Mystery School (Es la escuela de Magia que regentan Jeff McBride y Eugene Burger), una de las cosas que hemos explorado son los diferentes aspectos del mago. La mayoría de la gente elige desarrollar solamente uno, y erradicar los otros. Tu actuación no necesariamente necesita ser una mezcolanza de diferentes estilos, pero en la vida, ser capaz de llevar la persona apropiada que encaja con el auditorio para el que estas trabajando es una cosa necesaria a desarrollar.

Los magos pueden experimentar con muchas diferentes personas, antes de simplemente elegir “una que funciona”. Lo que estaba de moda hace años era encontrar el tema de la actuación, algo que fue muy popular en los años 60 y 70. La actuación de una persona puede estar centrada alrededor de un útil, y ese útil puede multiplicarse, desaparecer, engancharse, y luego hacer aparecer un objeto de tu elección como final del número.

Yo encontré mi versión particular de eso con la máscara. Pero la máscara ella misma es una herramienta mágica transformable que me abrió a probar con otras máscaras; la de mago, la de hacedor de trucos, la de vidente, la de oráculo, la de psíquico.


En la magia hay nuevas fronteras, y la mayoría de ellas están sobre el estante.

----------


## rubiales

¿El construir un personaje es una opción? Es decir, ¿puede ser prescindible aunque sea muy recomendable o es algo que todos tendríamos que hacer?


Creo que la falta de personalidad o personaje, es un punto demasiado importante como para obviarlo. Fíjate en todos los grandes magos reconocidos…todos son memorables, fáciles de imitar, por lo tanto están más presentes en nuestras mentes y esto hace que nos guste verlos. Quizá algunos tengan muchísima más personalidad que otros, pero con tener una personalidad propia, aunque no sea demasiado ¿transgresora? suele ser suficiente para ser recordado.

Darwin Ortiz, comenta en su libro “La buena magia” que intentes imitar a cualquier mago de los de tu sociedad, y que tus demás compañeros, adivinarán de quién de ellos se trata. Esto les será prácticamente imposible (a no ser que tengáis a uno de esos magos tan personales entre vosotros y lo imitéis a él), sin embargo intentad imitar a cualquier mago reconocido; “¡May Be! ¡Perfect! ¡¡Que raro!!” Por muy malo que seas imitando seguro que se verá con claridad a quién intentas imitar, aún cuando lo hagáis por escrito, como yo hace un momento ¿A que todos sabéis quién es el mago?... ¡Si! ¡Excelent! ¡Acertásteis! 














Dani daORTIZ

A ver, habría que diferenciar entre personaje y personalidad. Yo mismo a veces, como soy muy de hablar coloquialmente y a la ligera, suelo nombrar un término u otro indistintamente, y no es así. El trabajo que yo he realizado, es de desarrollo de la personalidad. Una personalidad propia que nos debería haber aflorado sola, pero que nuestros contextos sociales, nuestros temores al rechazo, a la no integración en un grupo, etc.… nos ha impedido que asomen. Esto, según cada uno, ha pasado en mayor o menor medida.

Respecto al personaje, es hacer de alguien que no tenga nada de ti e interpretarlo. Aquí, lo mejor es estudiar arte dramático y aprender a construir un personaje, personaje con el que hay que ser coherente durante todo el espectáculo y para ello hemos de ser conscientes de la personalidad de nuestro personaje (¡Toma ya!). Para intentar hacer nosotros mismos esa ardua tarea (ardua pero divertida a su vez) los escritores, los novelistas, nos brindan una buena forma de hacerlo.

Primero debemos hacernos una imagen visual del personaje y luego, escribir su Biografía, a más extensa y detallada, mas fuerza y carisma tendrá nuestro personaje. Hemos de enriquecerlo para dotarlo de profundidad. Como decía el gran Arturo de Ascanio, “Un mago ha de ser; alto, ancho y profundo” 


Arturo de Ascanio

El primer paso para crear a este personaje es darle un nombre. Ten en cuenta que el nombre, debes procurar que simbolice quién es como persona. No lo utilices sólo porque te gusta, ha de sentarle bien a quien va a tocarle llevarlo, respetando su lugar de procedencia, su personalidad y su época.

Una vez te has decantado por uno u otro nombre, puedes empezar a escribir su historia: el día de su nacimiento, la vida familiar de sus progenitores o antecesores... Lo importante es incluir tantos detalles importantes como sea posible. Tomaré prestadas algunas preguntas para ejemplificar esto:

¿Dónde nació y en qué condiciones sociales, familiares, ambientales?
¿Qué hora del día era, qué clase de día, cómo estaban sus padres?
¿Fue un nacimiento sencillo o no?
¿Nació tal vez antes o después de lo esperado? 
Etc…

Analiza a los padres, al resto de su familia, a sus amistades, jefes, compañeros de trabajo; analiza la relación que tienen entre ellos y los sucesos que marcaron su vida... Continúa escribiendo su niñez:

¿Tenía algún hábito o gusto extraño?

¿Tuvo una infancia feliz?

¿Era violento, pasivo, alegre?

Etc…

Cuanto más amplia sea esta información, mejor preparado estarás para saber cómo reaccionará en los momentos críticos del espectáculo o de las interrupciones o meteduras de pata de los espectadores. 

También, gracias a esto, tu personaje te exigirá una serie de elementos y efectos a usar o hacer, así como lo que has de decir y cómo has decirlo, te exigirá un estilo, su estilo…TU ESTILO.

Yo preferí la opción de personalidad, pues me gustaba mi forma de ser y quería que los demás la conocieran, quería que mi magia estuviese conciliada en mi “vida artística” y mi “vida personal” y además, para más INRI, no se actuar ni jamás di clases de interpretación, con lo que todo lo demás era meterme en camisa de once varas.

----------


## OSKIVARIETE

"_SI puedes ser tu mismo, jugando a tener poderes" ... Nosotros actuamos como si tuvieramos poderes... NO jugamos_. 
En cuanto a este concepto expresado yo cuando actuo juego, juego a que actuo.Y lo que intento es que el publico acepte las reglas, que yo impongo al actuar, es decir impongo mi rol.Que es nada mas que mi personaje,mi mago, que tiene sus formas,que elige sus trucos, y los elementos- 
Por esto creo que un juego clasico como aros o bolsa.huevo puede reinventarse o apropiarse y darle su estilo.Y volviendo al tema inicial entre huevo y gallina, se retroalimentan, se fusionan y ya no se sabe cuando se es huevo y gallina.
ESta union se adapta a partir del personaje,(huevo) y el los elementos o trucos(gallina). Se hace un todo haciendo que el publico no note si estamos actuando o jugando, ya estan dentro de nuestra propuesta,participando, y creyendo,no pudiendo notar los limites entre presentado y representado.

----------

